# Trying to get P60 from employer



## ali1971 (18 Sep 2008)

Hi,

I am trying to get tax due back to us from 2007.  I filled out all the relevant forms.  We should be entitled to it back from the MED1 form and rural renewal scheme.
I am a PAYE worker but husband was working for his employer for the first 3 weeks of 2007. He received a P60 and P45 on leaving but his P60 in error gave his total amount earned with the employer for 2006.
I explained this to the tax people but they wanted an amended P60.  I have written to his employer, spoke with him and even spoke with his accountant to no avail.  The tax people have also written to him twice and phoned him last week.  I filled out he forms last April and this is ongoing since!  If I go backed to being assessed individually would I be able to get it that way?   I will get back on to the tax office again tomorow and see what they suggest too.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Sep 2008)

ali1971 said:


> husband was working for his employer for the first 3 weeks of 2007. He received a P60 and P45 on leaving but his P60 in error gave his total amount earned with the employer for 2006.


Surely that is correct - if he left the employment in early 2007 then he probably received his _P60 _from them for 2006. He would not have been entitled to a _P60 _for 2007 from the employer who he left before December 31st 2007. Was he employed elsewhere on 31st December 2007? If so he should have received a _P60 _for 2007 from that employer.


> If I go backed to being assessed individually would I be able to get it that way?


I doubt that you can retrospectively change your married taxation selection for a previous tax year.


----------



## advisor (19 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I doubt that you can retrospectively change your married taxation selection for a previous tax year.


Clubman is correct you cannot under any circumstances change your basis of assessment retrospectively.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Sep 2008)

I can't understand why the tax office were writing to the employer for a 2007 P60 when your husband left early in 2007. As ClubMan said, you do not get a P60 unless you are in employment at 31 December of the year. Your husbands P45 on leaving would contain all the relevant 2007 data. Of course any income of his after that employment and up to 31/12/07 would have to be proven and that may be from subsequent emplomynets or s/welfare.


----------



## ali1971 (19 Sep 2008)

*Re: Trying to get amended P45 from employer*

Hi,
Thank you all for replying.  Apologies, I made a mistake.  It'a an amended P45 I need not P60.  The current P45 states the total tax and income for 2006 (instead of the first 3 weeks of 2007).
I rang the tax office this morning but they can do nothing more so I guess we won't get any tax that is due back to us.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Sep 2008)

*Re: Trying to get amended P45 from employer*

Does he not have a _P60 _for 2007 that would presumably obviate the relevance of the _P45 _from early 2007? If not then would filing a _Form 12 _return for 2007 not help rectify matters and allow you to claim your _MED1 _tax relief?


----------



## ubiquitous (19 Sep 2008)

Ring your local Revenue PAYE office. Have your husband's pps number and the employer's regd number to hand. Ask them to confirm to you his Pay and Tax details for 2007 as per the employer records. These details should be on the employer's P35 for 2007, which they should be able to access easily.


----------



## ali1971 (19 Sep 2008)

Thanks for your replies.  I did send in a P60 previously for 2006 and we filled in the Form 12 return in April of this year as we have 2000 euro on some land I own which I wanted to declare.
I will try ringing the tax office again with his employers details and hopefully they can work it out that way. Thanks again.


----------

